# Sinister's Beach Pictures



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Took these shots today at the beach with Sinister. :wub:


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pics! I can't wait to hit the beach in a week or two here!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

AWESOME pics. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

He looks great Lauren!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I just hope Thor can grow to be just as beautiful as your Sinister, he's awesome, n he seems to love the camera....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

rjThor said:


> I just hope Thor can grow to be just as beautiful as your Sinister, he's awesome, n he seems to love the camera....


Thank you! How nice of you to say that! :blush: 

He is my little Model. :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JPrice said:


> He looks great Lauren!


Thanks Jordy! We should get Mona and Sin together for a playdate.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Sinister is a handsome devil. Great photos!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wowza, Jamie Lee and I say "Hubba Hubba Sin's a hunk"!

Those are some great pictures Lauren. Sin looks so handsome! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> Sinister is a handsome devil. Great photos!


Thank you.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Wowza, Jamie Lee and I say "Hubba Hubba Sin's a hunk"!
> 
> Those are some great pictures Lauren. Sin looks so handsome! :wub:


Thanks Leslie! 

Sin wanted to show off for pretty little Jamie Lee! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

CHawkins said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Nothin like a nice BGSD...... :wub::wub: Great shots !!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Nothin like a nice BGSD...... :wub::wub: Great shots !!!!!


I love black GSD's (not just because I have one) I think they are stunning. 

Thanks!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He has turned out to be a handsome thing!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are 3 more photos. 

The tailess GSD


















I liked that twisted ball of sticks


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Those need to be in a GSD calender or something, they are Beautiful!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

How did I miss this??!! 
He is such a handsome guy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> Those need to be in a GSD calender or something, they are Beautiful!


Wow, thank you very much.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> How did I miss this??!!
> He is such a handsome guy.


Thank you. 

We need to see some new pictures of your pups!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, I'm slacking...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> I know, I'm slacking...


You sure are!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Gorgeous! Number three is one to frame!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

great pictures Lauren!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Gorgeous! Number three is one to frame!


I think I am going to frame 4 of them! :wild:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> great pictures Lauren!


Thank you Josh.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I found some lost photos from this same photo session!


----------

